# Bee Real grip order warning



## stuntriderant (Aug 11, 2014)

Grip is great as far as functionality. I ordered the olive green to match my bow and got a dark green. It is no where close to ambush. I emailed them and am waiting for a response.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

bummer, that is not even close! 

I am tempted to try one still.....


----------



## stuntriderant (Aug 11, 2014)

I spoke with them and they are sending me the 1st design in olive green.


----------



## zachary.h.jennings (Feb 12, 2021)

Doesn't look bad though!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## JumpFirst (Apr 17, 2021)

stuntriderant said:


> I spoke with them and they are sending me the 1st design in olive green.


Glad to hear they stand by their product. I've seen the 1st design and its pretty close to Ambush. That color they originally sent you not good.


----------



## matthaz17 (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm pretty particular about aesthetics too. I hate the lack of a standard in a lot of the colors for archery equipment.


----------



## cruscht (Jun 24, 2021)

I like it personaly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunroofsuperman (Oct 29, 2021)

How’s the feel? Seen a few bows with this grip.


----------



## Pap89 (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks pretty rough. I was going to look at theirs for a Halon X Comp and I am second guessing that now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissell59 (Feb 15, 2021)

Good to know


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I’ve got the bee real grip in black on my black V3 27 and it’s a nice grip, much better than factory. Good to hear they’re taking care of you.


----------



## cwreedy (Jan 1, 2015)

I have one in orange. I really like the grip. Much preferred over the grip that comes with the bow. I have a V3X 33. Good to know that they stand behind their product when a customer is not happy.


----------

